# Nintendo Switch Lite



## Giangy (5 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo un vostro parere, conviene comprare la Nintendo Switch Lite? In teoria ho avuto in passato alcune console portatili, dalla PSP, passando per un 3DS Lite, alla PS Vita, poi vendute tutte, visto che non uscivano più videogiochi. Ho anche una PS4 slim, ma volevo anche una console, dove giocare durante un viaggio, o da letto quando sono sdraiato con un ottima grafica. Volevo capire se la versione Lite, è più piccola della classica Switch, e se funziona come una vera e propria console portatile. Il prezzo mi sembra più che buono.


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Secondo un vostro parere, conviene comprare la Nintendo Switch Lite? In teoria ho avuto in passato alcune console portatili, dalla PSP, passando per un 3DS Lite, alla PS Vita, poi vendute tutte, visto che non uscivano più videogiochi. Ho anche una PS4 slim, ma volevo anche una console, dove giocare durante un viaggio, o da letto quando sono sdraiato con un ottima grafica. Volevo capire se la versione Lite, è più piccola della classica Switch, e se funziona come una vera e propria console portatile. Il prezzo mi sembra più che buono.



La switch (non lite) e già buonissima. Poi ovviamente dipende dai giochi che vuoi. 
Le nintendo hanno sempre li stessi giochi... Però a mio figlio vanno benissimo (a lui piacciono tutti i Mario, Fifa e Fortnite). 
E la utilizza sia nel salone sul televisore che quando parte. 
La batteria dura parecchio (a parte su Fortnite ovviamente). 
Sulla lite che è quella che ti interessa non ti posso dire nulla...


----------



## Giangy (5 Ottobre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> La switch (non lite) e già buonissima. Poi ovviamente dipende dai giochi che vuoi.
> Le nintendo hanno sempre li stessi giochi... Però a mio figlio vanno benissimo (a lui piacciono tutti i Mario, Fifa e Fortnite).
> E la utilizza sia nel salone sul televisore che quando parte.
> La batteria dura parecchio (a parte su Fortnite ovviamente).
> Sulla lite che è quella che ti interessa non ti posso dire nulla...



Si infatti, io però ero interessato alla versione Lite, vera e propria portatile, anche perché ho letto che è più piccola di quella non Lite. Cercavo anche una console portatile non troppo grande, da tenere in mano. Ci farò un pensierino comunque. Infatti se la prenderò, Fifa penso di prenderlo solo per la Switch Lite, visto che ho già comprato Pes, per PS4, ovviamente mi piacciono anche i vari Mario.


----------



## Giangy (14 Dicembre 2019)

Alla fine ho comprato la Switch Lite grigia, ancora però senza giochi, cosa che comprerò prossimamente. Tutto ok, e funzionante, unico problema è che la Switch, non riconosce la mia rete di casa, per collegare internet... io ho due router in casa, due connessioni, una di queste due, dice che non è compatibile, l’altra devo digitare la password, una volta digitata la password, dice messaggio di errore, impossibile connettersi alla rete, eppure la password è quella, non capisco il motivo... qualcuno che ha la Switch, aveva questo problema inizialmente?


----------



## sipno (14 Dicembre 2019)

Ti do l'opinione di uno che ha la classica.

Io ci gioco quasi unicamente da portatile, ma non avrei mai speso 100 euro meno per la Lite.

La console ha come punto di forza l'essere ibrida e tale deve rimanere. Certi giochi comunque come Zelda per esempio vanno assolutamente visti su un 40 pollici. Anche se poi l'ho giocato moltissimo in modalità portatile ugualmente.

Consiglio mio... Meglio la versione classica.


Rispondendo alla tua domanda, si, la lite è in tutto e per tutto una switch... Ma che va solo in portatile.


----------

